# Citronella getting really thin! help



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

hi, i have a pair (or what i think to be a pair) of citronellas. the larger one which i think to be the female is large and plump, the the smaller is really thin. The smaller has alwaus been thiner since i got them last july, but now it seems like it may have gotten worse! i always feed them a little then add a little more after the larger one moves out of the way to ensure they both get food, but im not sure whats wrong if anythin?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds as if you should have separated these a long time ago. I suggest you do so now and try to baby the skinny one back to health.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah you might have ended up with 2 females or 2 males and the other is punking on the other. Like bill said split them up. Also try and get some termites or bean Beatles to beef the skinny one up.


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

are you sure? i mean they always seem fine near each other? and i hav never once seen them fight? i hate to cause all the stress from moving them if i dont have to


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it is probably a stress related problem or the one may be ill and should be removed from the healthy one anyway in case it has something that can spread. Have you had fecal exam done since this has been going on? It would be a good idea if not. Can you post pics of both frogs here?


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

how do i get an examine done? and im just worried tht my smaller 10 gallon might be too cold for the frog? my house is kept in the 60's F, but only the larger tank has a heater and here are 2 images of the thin one, sorry they are soooo horrible i took them with my cell phone i can take better ones tomorro if necisary ha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little guy 

I agree that you should put him in his own tank. Maybe find the warmest spot you can.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

He still seems to have muscle tone on his back legs, not too far gone. You can search this site for contact info for Dr. Frye, a lot of froggers use his service. Short of that have you been feeding enough? With him I would feed everyday using Herptavite and rep-cal supplements regularly, also use some fruit fly maggots and he should eat those as well as flys. Have you supplemented since you had them? How warm do you keep the tank? My citronellas seem to have a rapid metabolism and get thin quick if not fed daily, how often are you feeding?


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

alright i will deffinitly tomorrow once i have it all set up. any ideas on how to keep it warmer? and what should i do once the little fellas in there?


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

i feed daily, but every once in a while if i feed a little too much i might not feed the next day. Is this bad? and the temp is around 70 i have one of those stick on pads that goes on the outside glass of the tank to keep it warm.and how much does an examination usually cost? and one more question ha how long do th esuppliments last? i know they say around a year on hte bottle usally but i thought i heard u should throw them out after 6 months?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I am in Florida, we just warm the room. You didn't answer my previous questions. However your heating your main tank can't you do a scaled down version for the small tank?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think Dr Frye does fecals for around 18 bucks. Here's his website with contact info: Frye Brothers' Frogs

My guess is he'll be fine once he gets in his own space and has a chance to fatten up. But, I'm not an expert, so, don't listen to me.


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry bill ha i feed enough so they both can eat, and sometimes add a little more if they ate it very quickly. i do suppliment everytime i feed them i part calcium 2 parts herpvite. i feed usually once a day, but sometimes im not home and miss a day. and the tank is 70 degrees during the day maybe 67 at night, in the summer it is warmer though

and lets hope so frogface ha


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

and i might be able to do the same to the smaller as i did for the larger, but it cost the same as the entire frog did! im just trying to find simpler ways to do so with a lower budget but if i need to i will do what i did for the larger


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe let us know what state your in and hopefully other members can see and offer advice to you on tank heating.


----------

